#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Word Power Made Easy

## Manoj

Word Power Made Easy
This gives a great start if u are interested in improving your vocabulary





  Similar Threads: Word Power Made Easy Ebook in Application form !! Electrical_Handbook by made easy word power made easy Word power made easy ebook required Made easy fee structure

----------


## power_8383

136 kb ?  

and ebook in exe format ? :O

----------


## RAJ76

Thanks a lot sir, apart from this to increase communication skill in english what are the methods?

----------


## kirti2011

i wanted the ebook...  :(:   :(:

----------


## abdul70806

How to open the .rar file?

----------


## shashankpimpalkar

**** you bitch hard *******
for providing this fool stuffffffff

----------


## kamaxirav

I have down loaded the rar provided here but i don't found the word powers as i thought and in fact it is not so effective to make word powers good. But increasing the complications.

----------


## Priyankbais

guys if  you can't provide correct stuff don't misguide others just for points please...

behave like engineers

----------

